# hi.



## arachnid (Jul 10, 2007)

just signed up right now. nice to meet whoever's reading this.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Do better than that.

I once heard a friend of mine say to me, while he was utterly intoxicated, say-

Who the f*ck are you?

I could say the same, so please, do expound.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

A pleasure to meet you, Arachnid! :] 
Perhaps you could tell us about yourself?


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello, Emma.

Emma's nice. She didn't give you a huggle because she doesn't know you.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep. Emmie doesn't just huggle anyone, you know!


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Arachnid,

May your web of knowledge encapsulate and poison us all into a opium state of relaxation.


----------



## Redeemer (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here like you, I look forward to reading whatever you pull out of your mind to show us..


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

"May your web of knowledge encapsulate and poison us all into a opium state of relaxation."

get crunk.


----------



## arachnid (Jul 10, 2007)

*okay..*

so i'm an aspiring poet because you're not really a writer unless somebody's reading your stuff.

i'm looking for a good college to go to.

i'm really tired right now because i haven't slept in quite some time.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Same thing here.

I hope your poetry is good, poetry.

Not like certain unwanted things.

Welcome, ben.


----------



## arachnid (Jul 10, 2007)

i've only posted one group of poems so far.

i'm not at my house or else i'd have my journal with me so i could post more than just that one.

thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2007)

Greetings, Ben and welcome


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hope it was warm.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

*hugs*  Welcome Ben! :]


----------



## arachnid (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks everyone.


----------



## numai.stea (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the the forums! 

It's about time she hugged you. I was getting worried. 

Have a good experience!
Stea.


----------

